# 6" Taiwan Made 1986 Jointer (Double M)



## Achilles (Jan 13, 2012)

Found this jointer online for $75 bucks. Haven't seen it yet but the owner said he bought it used and used it rarely, never did maintenance or changed the blades. All he could tell me was: 1986 Taiwan made 6" Jointer Name Plate Said 'Double M'. I don't think you can go wrong for $75 bucks. Looks like a recent model that Harbor Freight Sells. But it dates way back to 1986. I found little info online about 1986 Taiwan made jointers and my worry is replacement parts, especially blades. It seems like Powermatic and Grizzly to name a few are or were made in taiwan at some point. I was hoping that one of those companies would sell a blade that would fit. but again he says it runs and cuts nice and for $75 how could you go wrong…Scrap is probably worth $25.

Any input would be very helpful…thanks


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Blades are not a problem. You can get any jointer knife from
Wisconsin Knife Works.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

Check out Holbren for knives for that jointer.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks. I'm a novice woodworker and just getting my shop assembled. I'm going to pick this jointer up tonite. Thanks Again


----------



## MrAl (Sep 3, 2007)

Measure blades. Check E-Bay. Prices are righteous.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

That jointer has the same stand as my Trojan bandsaw(Taiwan). I have a House of Tools flyer from '97 and their jointer and bandsaw have the same stand. They are also the exact same colour. Was there a 2 for 1 sale in Taiwan?

The tables may not be flat on the jointer. After iron is cast it cures and needs time before it should be machined. Taiwan and China will oftentimes machine the cast iron before it is ready. My bandsaw table is completely off and needs re-machining because they didn't wait long enough.

For 75 dollars you can't go wrong.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I did in fact buy it. Its sitting in my workshop. It looks and runs good. Need to tweak it of course but I think its a steal. Thanks for the help


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

Achilles,
How'd you make out with that jointer? I ask because one like it showed up on my local CL. Where did you end up getting blades? Have you found the parts are pretty interchangeable with other jointers?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I think $75 was a good deal. BTW, they are called "knives" not blades.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The fence on the HF and older Delta's is different than your's, but the base is similar to the HF. Great buy at a $75. Plenty of knives available…just measure exact length, height, and thickness.

Here's on old Jet that looks similar:


----------

